# Sabatier Carving Fork Rehandle



## The Edge (Feb 13, 2012)

I still have a few minor flaws to fix on this, and I'm pretty sure you'll be able to see that the mosaic pins are a bit off center. Other than that, much respect to all who actually do rehandles, it is harder than I thought it would be, even if I did most of it by hand. I can't see using sanders being that much easier. The photo was shot using my phone, but I think it captures what I've done so far pretty well




Fork Rehandle by taylor_e2001, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 13, 2012)

Pretty wood.


----------



## The Edge (Feb 13, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Pretty wood.



Thanks, it is Arizona Ironwood provided by Burl Source


----------



## JasonD (Feb 14, 2012)

A little character makes it more personal. My first attempted rehandle didn't have the best gaps between the new scales and the tang, but then again I'll never sell it so who cares! Yours turned out great to my eyes. I hope my ironwood comes out just as pretty on my current project.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 14, 2012)

I like it, careful its addictive.


----------



## mhenry (Mar 4, 2012)

+1 be very careful. Sorry I didn't comment sooner, Taylor I just saw this thread. Very nice job





kalaeb said:


> I like it, careful its addictive.


----------



## The Edge (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't think I'll be doing anymore of these anytime soon. I had to wait until I saw my parents in vegas before I had any of the tools to get this done, and even then, it was harder than I thought it would be, albeit fulfilling. Thanks for everyone's kind words though, it is much appreciated.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Mar 4, 2012)

The Edge said:


> I don't think I'll be doing anymore of these anytime soon. I had to wait until I saw my parents in vegas before I had any of the tools to get this done, and even then, it was harder than I thought it would be, albeit fulfilling. Thanks for everyone's kind words though, it is much appreciated.



But I want one  ha ha. I want to find an older sabatier fork for banquet functions @ the hotel, had no luck so far.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 4, 2012)

VoodooMajik said:


> But I want one  ha ha. I want to find an older sabatier fork for banquet functions @ the hotel, had no luck so far.



You might want to consider one of these from Pierre.

Support a fellow Canadian too.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Mar 4, 2012)

PM sent :curse: My poor bank account.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 4, 2012)

VoodooMajik said:


> PM sent :curse: My poor bank account.



Sorry. 

(My order is already in for one.)


----------



## VoodooMajik (Mar 4, 2012)

What was the Damage?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 4, 2012)

VoodooMajik said:


> What was the Damage?



I had to search my inbox...PM sent.

Not sure if it's cool to post numbers without the vendor's permission. I will say it's quite reasonable in my opinion.


----------



## The Edge (Mar 4, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> I like it, careful its addictive.



Yeah, I've seen your rehandles. I guess I should say thank you as well for your DIY. It was b/c of that, that I was able to get this done!


----------



## VoodooMajik (Mar 4, 2012)

It looks like a steal to me :viking:


----------



## jklip13 (Oct 25, 2013)

those mosaic pins are super cool


----------

